# How did you tell your husband you were pregnant?



## Amanda87

My husband and I will be TTC soon, and I keep wondering how I'm going to tell him when I find out that I am. :blush:

When my mom found out she was pregnant with my youngest sister, she gave my step-dad a box and told him she bought him a present. He opened it to find a little baby outfit with tiny baby socks.

I thought that was a really cute, sweet way to surprise him.

I want to do something similar when it's time to tell my husband the big news...

Did any of you ladies do anything sweet or special like this?

If so, DO TELL! :D

I need ideas.


----------



## Amanda87

Here are a few examples I found online:


*Pooch Delivery*
I wrote "Mama's Pregnant" on a piece of paper and attached it to our dog's collar. When my husband came home, our dog ran to greet him. Once he realized what was going on, he couldn't stop beaming.



*Made with Love*
One night, when my husband came home from work, I told him there was something sweet in the oven. When he opened it up, he found a large bun on a plate. Puzzled, he just stood there until I shouted, "Honey, there's a bun in our oven!" He was so shocked, he didn't believe me.



*Spell It Out*
My husband and I are huge fans of Scrabble. So, when it came time to tell him we were expecting our first child, I couldn't think of a better way to share the news than to spell it out while playing our favorite board game. My husband was ecstatic!



*Shirting the Subject*
Once I discovered I was pregnant, I embroidered a shirt for our 1-year-old son that read, "I'm a Big Brother." I put the shirt on our son right before my husband came home from work. He walked in, read the shirt, and became very excited.



*The Secret's in the Sauce*
I created a label that read "Andie & Michael Are Prego" and placed it on a jar of pasta sauce. That night, I suggested we make spaghetti for dinner. After handing my husband the jar, I watched him carefully. Within seconds, he was grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## Maffie

Well mine was errr different not sweet :rofl:

I'd been arguing with OH for a couple of days andwent to work. I never even thought about being pregnant but had an urge to buy a test at lunch time. So I did and did it at work and sent OH a text saying 'I think i'm pregnant' he called me at work and said why do you think that and I said in a curt voice. From the stick I just pee'd on'

:rofl: talk about the most unromantic way to do it all.


----------



## KellyMH

I also did the text at work in the loos, i text him saying 'Guess whos gonna be a Daddy?'

Not the most romantic way but we hadnt exactly been trying!! He was made up, couldnt concentrate. The best time ever was meeting him after work :) x


----------



## MsEmski

I'm so glad I'm not the only person to do it via text!!


----------



## Amanda87

I guess you guys were too excited to wait! That's understandable. :D


----------



## key123

i was taken in to hozy wiv no idea i was pregnant theyfort it was my apendix so wrk phoned my other half who is in the army and is based in london to come home theyasked me if i cud be pregnant 'me' theres no chance wot so ever!! 'doc' wel u are so i fort id better tell him and i was in that much ov a state that my words to my other half who was on the train was 'hi im pregnant bye' and that was it. the poor thing musnt av known wot to think hahah


----------



## soon2b6

Well for me with our first baby he was banging on the toilet door asking if I would be much longer so I just emerged in a state of shock and told him. With this one I couldnt decide if Id had a positive or an evap line, I did about 100 tests (well maybe not that many but alot) and they were fairly similar so I showed him one and said what do you think?
To announce to my kids I waited till valentines day and got them all a card and put the early scan picture in it, only my daughter got it though the boys all thought it was a picture of them-still!! A day like fathers day would be a good one but my pregnancies never fell at the right time for that.


----------



## littlekitten8

I'm afraid I didnt do it in a sweet way either. We had been wondering whether we were pregnant cos we BD'd the day my grandad passed away and it felt really weird. I was still feeling weird 2 weeks later so my friend bugged me to do a test. I nearly fell off the toilet when it came up with 2 lines! OH didnt get home for an hour and a half after I did it so I had put it on his pillow but he went straight to the loo...so I told him I had something to show him and his reply was 'God what have you been buying now?!' lol. I went and fetched the stick and told him I hadnt been buying anything...hid it behind my back and went to the toilet...said dont be mad at me and showed him the stick. He grinned from ear to ear and then told me off for doing it without him lol.


----------



## CARTER157

first time i was in the bath and OH came in and said guess what ...... your pregnant i said , this after we thought her fallopian tubes didn't work..... sadly we lost that bean.. This time 8 months ago she ran out out the loo screaming I'm pregnant :happydance:


----------



## genkigemini

Mine was so unromantic! :rofl: 

After 10 years of TTC, we'd given up and I had not had a cycle in 3 months (very normal for me) but just felt weird so figured... what the hell. I got my :bfp: at 4 weeks at 11pm and started screaming my husbands name from the bathroom. He'd been asleep and thought the house was on fire. He was like, "what? what? what?"

I was like, "I just got a positive pregnancy test." In the middle of the night, we went out and bought a digi that came up positive as well. He was as floored as I was. :rofl:


----------



## Amanda87

genkigemini said:


> Mine was so unromantic! :rofl:
> 
> After 10 years of TTC, we'd given up and I had not had a cycle in 3 months (very normal for me) but just felt weird so figured... what the hell. I got my :bfp: at 4 weeks at 11pm and started screaming my husbands name from the bathroom. He'd been asleep and thought the house was on fire. He was like, "what? what? what?"
> 
> I was like, "I just got a positive pregnancy test." In the middle of the night, we went out and bought a digi that came up positive as well. He was as floored as I was. :rofl:

That is such a sweet story! It's definitely romantic in it's own way. 

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## MrsVenn

My mum found out she was expecting me whilst on a girly holiday in Greece. She told my dad when he came to pick her up from the airport..apparently his chin nearly hit the floor! lol!! (kind of like bringing back a nice present really ;))


----------



## Kte

I was planning to go to the doctors as I thought I had a funny tummy and OH was at work, before I could call the surgery to make an appointment, I decided to use a test, I had bought a pack of two and this one was just left over, just a few days before my friend said she could get me as many as I wanted for free so I thought I may as well use it. I was so shocked when it came up positive.

I rang OH up immediately, I couldn't wait all day to tell him, not the best idea in hindsight when he drives a 32 tonne wagon for a living! I just had to tell him then though! I asked him to come to the doctors with me and he sounded a little confused 'why?', so I told him I had just taken a test and it had come up positive!

He was a little shocked and it took about 3hrs to sink in before he called me back all over excited!

I had always planned to do something special but in the end I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## Brouwer

Ours wasn't exactly romantic. We hadn't been trying for very long, just 2 months or so. I was always too eager to wait for doing the tests, especially as I had ordered a 15 pack of dip sticks quite cheap. I decided to do a test the day before I was due to start, but I was running late for work, so didn't wait the full 10 min developing time. After 5 mins it looked neg, so I told hubby better luck next time. I was in too much of a hurry to throw the strip though and left it by the loo. The next morning I noticed it and there was a second line. I told hubby I might have been mistaken and did a second test to check. It was a BFP! We both sat on the edge of the bed giggling (nervously I think!) as we really hadn't expected it to happen so quickly. We were both thrilled though!


----------



## Reedy

I had always planned to do something really special & romantic x We got our bfp 6 months after trying so I was too excited by that time so I took the test after being almost a week late & just came out of the toilet in a state of shock & ran into the bedroom where DH was sleeping and shouted 'I'm pregnant, your going to be a daddy' he couldnt stop smiling & we both had a little cry x


----------



## Nanaki

Well, a night before my period supposed to be due to show, I feel something was not right, because had no morning sickness or anything whatsoever!! Went to Tesco bought the tesco brand. So wait til the morning as it says it would be best time to do in the morning, my hubby was a bit ill that morning and in bed, I went to loo and peed on the stick and bought it back to the bedroom and put it on the drawer. I was climed in bed with my hubby while we were waiting for the test to be ready.

I pick up the stick and saw two lines! I had to wake my hubby up but he did wake up but didn't take it in really cuz of illness. Few days later, he feels better, he is very much excited! But I used ClearBlue (I think), as it was down to last one and i kept it for a special occasion. So I went to loo and use it.... And it came up as 1-2 weeks pregnant and I had to use camera on my phone and sent it to my hubby to show him! He got much more excited! Ohhh that day I was on cloud nine! :D


----------



## Szaffi

Great thread :haha:

Mine was also a not romantic version. We've been TTC 15 months, so lots of ups and downs, we were about to start treatments the next months. 

It was a very weird cycle, I couldn't tell if I ovulated at all, so 5 weeks after LMP, I bought a test on my way home. When I got home, I did the test straight away, and couldn't believe my eyes, that I saw a very faint line. So I run out to OH all happy :happydance: and he says looking up from his book - "Well, it's very faint!" :dohh: I guess he didn't want me to get my hopes up.

So I did the test early morning next day, and it was still very faint, though a bit darker, but he still wasn't convinced. We flew to the US for a wedding, and there finally, I bought a digital test which said "Pregnant" :yipee::yipee::headspin:

But as we already got used to the idea by then, there was not one big moment, but lot's of little moments, like seeing the first scan and finally believing it.


----------



## florabean1981

LOL, I just waved the positive test under his nose & said, 'I just peed on this! -You were right!' He just smiled & said, 'hurry up & get dressed so we can go get you booked in for a midwife, then we'll go out for a posh dinner.' Literally it was like that. I can't imagine having told him any other way to be honest. :)


----------



## Amanda87

Lol, you guys are making me nervous! None of you were able to hold in the secret, now I'm scared that I won't be able to!

I read one that I like... where you go to a restaurant and secretly give a bunch of baby things to your waitress (pacifier, baby socks, a rattle) and she puts it on his plate. So when she brings out the food, my plate has food and his plate has all baby stuff! I kinda like that idea...

But I don't know if he'd be shy to receive the news in public. HMMMM. I have to think more about it!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I wasn't expecting to be pregnant and tested just to prove i wasn't. I did the test, saw it was positive, sat in our room for a bit, waited for him to come upstairs and just chucked him the test and said "i'm pregnant" xx


----------



## Mary Jo

I'd been temping, so sex had been timed well, but even so I was certain it'd take me months if not years to get pregnant, so I wasn't excited about testing at all when finally I did (when my temp shot up the day after my period was due).

So I tested at lunchtime, nearly died when I saw the second line, waited a couple of hours and did 2 more tests. Didn't call OH at work, thought about it but figured I wanted to see his face. So I just laid out the three positive tests on the table and when he came in, pointed at them. He was totally shocked for some reason (!!!!!) and didn't believe they were actually positive or what it meant - he kept on saying "let's just wait and see", even though I was telling him that there is no such thing as slightly maybe pregnant, the test is a clear Yes or No and those lines were clear!

But because I'd got the tests from eBay, he was certain they were a dodgy batch, so to test them we EACH took one! His was negative, mine another clear positive. It wasn't till 6 days later, after I'd done eBay tests every day, that I did a Boots test and it was also very clearly positive, that he started to believe it.

Now he has no choice but to believe it because I'm the size of a house!


----------



## AnnaMaria

_It wasn't planned pregnancy. So at first I took a couple of days to think it on my own. One night we were at bed trying to sleep. At one point I just told him that were not our own anymore. He couldn't understand. Then I put his hand on my belly and told him that he can't feel that kind of belly for a long time. He was thrilled. At my first doctor's appointment doctor did a scan and told that we're going to be a big family. We couldn't understand and were really calm. Then doctor said again big and pointed with his two fingers on the screen. We were amazed.

This pregnancy was planned but we weren't doing TTC. So one day I just tested. We went to bed and then I told him that our family is going to be bigger. This time he understood immediatly and was sooooo thrilled_


----------



## Amanda87

Awww! :D


----------



## codegirl

ummm... my husband told me! :rofl: I was tired and crabby and complaining about how I was feeling and he gave me a big bear hug and said "Honey, I think your with child".

And he was right!!


----------



## Seity

Since we were ttc, I just showed him the stick with two lines.


----------



## hellohefalump

The first time wasn't planned. I was in shock and the line was faint. So I went downstairs and asked him to come up and have a look and see what he thought. He just kept on doing the washing up and didn't come up until he'd finished!

This time round... I phoned him when I got my positive test. He was asleep on the train on the way to work, and he didn't sound too enthusiastic, but then he rang me later and explained he'd been asleep and he was happy really.


----------



## florabean1981

Amanda87 said:


> Lol, you guys are making me nervous! None of you were able to hold in the secret, now I'm scared that I won't be able to!
> 
> I read one that I like... where you go to a restaurant and secretly give a bunch of baby things to your waitress (pacifier, baby socks, a rattle) and she puts it on his plate. So when she brings out the food, my plate has food and his plate has all baby stuff! I kinda like that idea...
> 
> But I don't know if he'd be shy to receive the news in public. HMMMM. I have to think more about it!

That's sweet. Knowing my OH, he would be annoyed because he couldn't eat the baby stuff and would be wondering where the hell his precious meal was, lol! 
Kinda wish I'd been able to make the moment more special, but it was still cool & I got a kick out of waving the pee stick in his face :)


----------



## Kirstin

I got a bib saying "I love Daddy" from Next, put it in a gift bag and when he FINALLY (dont think a day has ever gone so slow :rofl:) got back from work I told him I had a present for him and gave him it:D


----------



## NuttyJester

I peed on the stick in the bathroom next to our bedroom, put my hand over so I couldn't see, ran in to the bedroom where OH was sat with a stopwatch, and we started counting the 3mins or whatever it was to wait... 3, 2, 1 look... and it was positive... so we found out together...

Won't tell you what was said, [email protected]^&* words were used (though we were TTC!)


----------



## becstar

My husband and I had been trying for a few cycles, I was about 9/10 days past ovulating and were going out that evening for my best friend's birthday. I wanted to test to see if I should drink or not that night, but knew even if I was it was still quite early to tell.

When I got up at 6am for a wee I peed in a pot and left it for husband to test when he got up (I was still half asleep and he wanted to be there when we got our positive). He got up a few hours later and when he came back up he said 'it was negative by the way' and I sid 'oh, okay, well, it's still quite early anyway.'

When I went to the loo later that morning I looked at the test in the bin. Husband called through the door, 'see, it was obviously negative' and I replied 'it's quite obviously positive! There's a line!' He replied, 'yeah, but only a faint one!' DOH! Bless him, he thought they were like the ovulation tests where the line has to be as dark as the test line to be positive. He still didn't believe it and after 3 more lines we had to go buy a digi so I could prove it!

Good job I looked in the bin!


----------



## Maybebaby80

This is a nice thread.

I thought about it before we got pregnant and had all these lovely ideas to tell him but it didn't happen that way!

I did a test randomly as my period was just a little late, had a shower and it was neg, then checked again and there was the tiniest faint line on the stick. I didn't want to get our hopes up so I chucked it in my drawer in the bathroom.

I was drying my hair when I heard hubby shout through, "gross, have you peed on this?" (he had been rooting in the drawer for my nail sissors!) So I had to say well yeah and I think there is something there. Next day a CB digi confirmed it!


----------



## Squidge

I was a few days late and OH had already said to me 'you're definitely pregnant, you've changed' so the next morning i got up after he'd gone to work to POAS and got a faint line - i couldn't believe he was right, especially as a test i did the day before was negative! Anyway, i texted him saying 'omg, there's a faint line, your going to be a daddy' and he seemed very pleased :lol:

We did a CB Digi the day after and that confirmed it.


----------



## PregnantKez

I told my mum I'd been feeling a bit sick last few days, and she says "you're not pregnant are you?" nahhh no way....

But it stuck with me and when me and OH were in town the next day I picked up a test - went home that day, did it and told him straight away. After years of worrying that i'd never get pregnant (not that i'd been trying) we were both made up. 

Had to go round my mums a few hours later to tell her too :)


----------



## IvyBaby

I just dragged mine to Boots after work and told him that I needed vitamins. When he saw the type of vitamins I am looking at, the truth dawned on him. He was sooooo happy! We were not exactly planning it, just let things happen and it did happen quickly for us :)


----------



## Mariposa

Me and my OH decided that we'd like to ttc, thinking that it would take us a while as I have mild pcos and very irregular periods. Anyway I'd been feeling a bit dodgy and had a few cramps and sore boobs. I hadn't had a period for over 50 days so just assumed it was due any day, so I waited but nothing showed.

I told my OH that I didnt feel right and that there was no sign of my period. His reply was "you're always a bit funny" so he didnt think anything of it. Me being me I told him I was popping to the shop to get us breakfast but bought a digi test to. 
When I got home he was on the drive cleaning his car so I came straight into the house and to the bathroom......pee'd on the stick and waited.....it came up pregnant 3+ weeks. I was so excited I ran downstairs hid it behind my back and called him to come to me at the front door(bearing in mind my voice was quivering) when he got closer he said what's up and I showed him the stick. He beamed from ear to ear gave me a huge squeeze and we both started crying...........I said "see I told you I didnt feel right haha"


----------



## freckleonear

I haven't told hubby yet, as I only got my :bfp: yesterday and he is away for a week. Today I went out and bought a t-shirt for my son that says "cool big brother" on it, so I'll dress him in that on Saturday and see if hubby notices when he arrives home! I was soooo tempted to tell him on the phone this evening, but I really want to do it in person.


----------



## Amanda87

freckleonear said:


> I haven't told hubby yet, as I only got my :bfp: yesterday and he is away for a week. Today I went out and bought a t-shirt for my son that says "cool big brother" on it, so I'll dress him in that on Saturday and see if hubby notices when he arrives home! I was soooo tempted to tell him on the phone this evening, but I really want to do it in person.

Great idea! :D


----------



## Rebaby

We suffered an early miscarriage and decided to wait a cycle before TTC again but things didn't quite work out that way, and a fortnight after the miscarriage we DTD with no protection. About five days later i already had 'symptoms' and was convinced i was pregnant, but then suddenly, the day before we had decided to test all my symptoms disappeared and i though it must all have been in my head.

I had a little cry and told OH i thought my body was playing tricks on me. He suggested gently maybe i shouldn't test in the morning as if i was negative he was worried how i'd react, so i agreed. But the next morning i was up at 5am to pee anyway so thought "oh what the hell" and POAS. It was freezing though, and i was still convinced it would be negative so headed back to bed to wait for a few minutes. I almost didn't bother going back to the bathroom to check it, as it was cold and i was tired :blush: Good job i did though, as i mooched back in and there it was - a second line as clear as day!

I said "Wow, i wasn't expecting THAT!" and OH who had been half asleep came running in saying "What? What?" When he saw the test we were both grinning and laughing and we had a bit of a smooch and dance around the bathroom. Eventually we went back to bed but neither of us could sleep, we were just lying there saying things like "We're having a baby", "You're going to be a mum", and "You're going to be a dad" etc etc :cloud9:


----------



## Dinks

I walked into the living room with a shocked look on my face. I was shaking and gave the test to my H. I didn't think it would happen on the first go! My H gave me a big hug!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

my oh told me i was pregnant, i told him to stop being so stupid amd i wasnt as i did a test a couple of weeks before and it was negative, but he just looked at me and said well your having a growth sput then, refering to my boobs, so i did a test to prove him wrong, but i couldent prove him wrong, he made me go out and buy more tests and they all said the same... so much for knowing my own body


----------



## Nic1107

Neither of us were surprised when the test came back positive, at that point it was just a matter of confirming it! I had been feeling different for a couple weeks already, just waiting and waiting to see if my period was late. We for some reason had very little doubt that we'd succeeded somewhere in our first attempts (which began our wedding night... lol).

So, the day my period was finally officially late I took a test while OH was at work, then when he came home I just told him after dinner that I'd taken the test. He asked what it said and I told him we were indeed pregnant! Not very creative on my part, but oh well :) I think it's still sinking in for him though, he seems to forget sometimes still...!


----------



## mommy43

with our daughter my oh told me too i only did a test to prove him wrong


----------



## broodylocket

well i got a few tests and came out positive....then told oh "i got something to tell ya" he instantly knew i was pregnant and rang me up to tell me he loved me lol


----------

